# ~I'm a CHEATER!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh no...I did it...I cheated on Puppia!!! :tongue9:

I know, I know, how dare I??? After so many wonderful years! :sad3:

I, the Puppia Queen am very ashamed, but I had no choice in the matter...

Puppia my dear sweet Puppia does not make harnesses tiny enough for little
Bella. I was hoping to start a collection of their harnesses for my little girl, so
she could catch up to her sister Chanel, but unfortunately it is not meant to be.

So I searched and I searched, and I could not find ANYTHING that meets my
criteria of "it has to be cute AND durable"....well and in Bella's case "Tiny"
... Until I found it! BUDDY BELTS! :sign7:

Buddy belts are made right here in Canada! And come in sizes to fit dogs from
under 2 lbs to 100 lbs(I believe)!!! 

Well now there is no turning back...I had a taste and I can't get enough. I
LOVE these harnesses! Girls they are awesome, soft, pliable, adorable and
very durable. I highly recommend!

As for Puppia, they are still my number one love, and Chanel will keep wearing
her collection, but Bella's thing is now the Buddy Belts. :love2:

Here is a picture of Bella in her BB, from a little while ago...not the best pic,
but it's all I got for now, my silly camera is broken again.












I used to strongly dislike harnesses that went under the armpits, but these
are SOFT! Since I've been ill in bed, hubby has taken over all of the dog
walking, and to save time has been taking Bella at the same time as the 
other pups, so she walks far and frequently, and there is NO irritation on 
her delicate armpits at all. I'm very pleased. :thumbright:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol!!! i was wonderin when u would find out about buddy belts LMAO. i bought something like buddy belt thats mad in the U.S and is way softer too  Dex has one and im currently waiting for the one for KC  i'll find u some pics


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hey sexy Bella! I missed you!!! LS, I've heard these can cause chafing under the arms...you say they're soft, eh? So no issues with them chafing? hmm that's great to know. When Miya was teeeeeeny tiny I bought her a cloak and doggy harness which fit great. I still have it actually, for sentimental reasons


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pigeonsheep, I knew about them, liked the look, but hated the idea of them going under the armpits.

...wish I knew the truth! 

What brand did you buy?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh we've all missed her equal second (with Chanel) as we have you.

There's another gal here with a tribe of 3 who's been extolling the virtues of these beauteous things. If only I could afford x 4. I'm surprised you didn't get the a la naturale leather, or is that next on the list  Being a horse gal, that's the model I'd have to have.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here's dex wearin his red one
















and this is the one i ordered for KC


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> hey sexy Bella! I missed you!!! LS, I've heard these can cause chafing under the arms...you say they're soft, eh? So no issues with them chafing? hmm that's great to know. When Miya was teeeeeeny tiny I bought her a cloak and doggy harness which fit great. I still have it actually, for sentimental reasons


Tiffany, these harnesses come in different "collections". Some like the "luxury"
collection, are made out of higher quality leathers, suede and are unbelievably
soft. Their regular "classic" collection is not as soft though, but Zorana has a
few harnesses from that collection and I haven't heard her complain. She seems
very happy too. Oh and for extra sensitive pups they sell these liners that you
can put on the buddy belt to make it even softer under the armpit area.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

well I won't tell puppia on you! I just ordered Miya one of the Susan Lanci step ins. I think I'm in love with those. I want one for myself!!! Is that strange? lmao!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh we've all missed her equal second (with Chanel) as we have you.
> 
> There's another gal here with a tribe of 3 who's been extolling the virtues of these beauteous things. If only I could afford x 4. I'm surprised you didn't get the a la naturale leather, or is that next on the list  Being a horse gal, that's the model I'd have to have.



I thought about it, but turns out you must treat the "natural" one before
wearing it, and I have no idea how or what product works best, etc. Since 
you buy it untreated it is cheaper than the other models. 

And thank you Dee, I love this place and the friends I've made.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

teetee said:


> well I won't tell puppia on you! I just ordered Miya one of the Susan Lanci step ins. I think I'm in love with those. I want one for myself!!! Is that strange? lmao!


hmm....u are strange...yes :lol: LMAO!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hmm....u are strange...yes :lol: LMAO!


lols!!! Maybe a ultra suede bra?:hello1: man that'd be awesome.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pigeonsheep, those are cute! Thanks for the pics! Scrappy Pets, right?





teetee said:


> well I won't tell puppia on you! I just ordered Miya one of the Susan Lanci step ins. I think I'm in love with those. I want one for myself!!! Is that strange? lmao!


Ohh I have always wanted a Susan Lanci harness...or 10!!! Oh so pricey though.
And the best place to order (GW Little) charges an arm and a leg for shipping to
Canada.

...oh and no it's not strange, I'm sure your hunk of man would love to walk you
around in a sexy suede harness. :coolwink:

.........ok LS! BED time! Getting off topic! haha :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the brand is scrappy pets  they use recycled materials to make it so it doesnt end up and hurt the ecosystem :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey u got it LOL~~ ur fast :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

teetee said:


> lols!!! Maybe a ultra suede bra?:hello1: man that'd be awesome.


here u go Bras Lingerie Red Ultra Suede Bra & Bikini Set Sz. 34-C | eBay


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

o dear. hahahahahahahahaha

LS, what are Chanel's measurements? I have a SL harness that I was trying to sell but no one is interested. I really have no use for it. IDK if it's her style tho. If you want it, I'll send it to you.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> here u go Bras Lingerie Red Ultra Suede Bra & Bikini Set Sz. 34-C | eBay


ha! Where's the black snap to lock me in??? You know- for safety and all


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hey u got it LOL~~ ur fast :lol:



Haha, girl I'm the harness queen! 

I've seen those before, but decided on BBs since they are local.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> o dear. hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> LS, what are Chanel's measurements? I have a SL harness that I was trying to sell but no one is interested. I really have no use for it. IDK if it's her style tho. If you want it, I'll send it to you.



13" girth, and neck is 9" I think...she is 8.5 lbs, fit but fluffy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

teetee said:


> ha! Where's the black snap to lock me in??? You know- for safety and all


here strap on one of these and call it a day
Weaver StacyWestfall Gel Ultrasuede Bareback Pad


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> ha! Where's the black snap to lock me in??? You know- for safety and all



Oh this is getting really kinky ......I LIKE! 

hahaha, oh I've missed this place! You are all NUTS!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LMAO LS! :lol:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

What in the heck is that?!?! For a horse? ooooo no...too freaky for me! hahahahahaha i kid i kid.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks girls, thanks a lot! Now I can't remember what this thread was about! ROFL


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> 13" girth, and neck is 9" I think...she is 8.5 lbs, fit but fluffy.


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/71567-susan-lanci-size-s-harness.html

idk if it'd fit or if you like it. My feelings won't be hurt either way. I'm not using it and don't plan on it soooo..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/71567-susan-lanci-size-s-harness.html
> 
> idk if it'd fit or if you like it. My feelings won't be hurt either way. I'm not using it and don't plan on it soooo..


Oh your baby girl is much smaller than my giant, so I'm guessing it won't fit. 

I'm not a fan of velcro either to be honest.  ...unless it comes with a safety buckle also.

I like that color a lot, you'll make someone very happy, selling it at that price is a great deal for the buyer!


ps: thank you for thinking of me!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah I don't like the velcro either. I didn't know that until I received it in the mail. Oh well-someone somewhere will be able to use it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

teetee said:


> What in the heck is that?!?! For a horse? ooooo no...too freaky for me! hahahahahaha i kid i kid.





~LS~ said:


> Thanks girls, thanks a lot! Now I can't remember what this thread was about! ROFL


i already forgot! :daisy: LMAO ahahaha well u wanted suede and a buckle...theres no bras with buckles...too uncomfy! :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

teetee said:


> yeah I don't like the velcro either. I didn't know that until I received it in the mail. Oh well-someone somewhere will be able to use it.


i think velcro is awesome when the pup is a tiny itty bitty thing that doesnt pull when being walked but when it comes to Dexter he absolutely cant be on velcro unless its industrial strength :lol: KC is great on velcro and have already walked her on it, it didnt budge one bit :coolwink:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

LS, update us on Bella. Weight, temperament, personality, etc etc. How long have you had her now?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> LS, update us on Bella. Weight, temperament, personality, etc etc. How long have you had her now?




It will be 3 months soon. She is doing great, thank you for asking. 
We'll be going in for her 3d vaccines on the 18th, will find out then
if her weight has changed, but judging by her body condition she
hasn't gained or lost which is great because I have her exactly as
I wish, nice tuck, ribs covered, but still light on those knees. As for
personality, she's got PLENTY! She is very smart and loves to learn,
I don't even need treats, just praise, she lives to please me. She
now mastered on-leash walking, AND has fabulous recall off leash!
She's come a long way regarding her fear, but since she is adult it
is taking longer than with a pup, certain things still are very tough
for her to overcome, but we work on it daily, and I see improvements,
slow but steady. She has really made herself at home, and to hubby
and I it feels like she was always here, she is quiet and sweet, yet
a fire cracker outdoors...she blends in well with the pack. Chanel is
just crazy about her too, they are practically inseparable. It's nice.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

awww my favorite part of all of that was reading that she and Chanel are besties. That makes me happy 

That's so great, all of it. I'm especially happy that she isn't terrified of the outdoors. From your post, it is safe to say she loves going outside now? Is she now 100% raw?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> awww my favorite part of all of that was reading that she and Chanel are besties. That makes me happy
> 
> That's so great, all of it. I'm especially happy that she isn't terrified of the outdoors. From your post, it is safe to say she loves going outside now? Is she now 100% raw?



Oh yes I'm very happy how all the pups get along. Chanel & her are usually
found together, but the boys still play with Chanel also, so no feelings are hurt.
They all take turns, all share their toys and all play safely and get along great.
You should see how gentle the boys are with Bella, ohh I love it! Hubby is
always amazed at how these wild bush dogs can act so "mother like" with a
tiny tiny Chi, but I'm not, because we've rescued oh so many cats & kittens,
the boys grew up around new born kittens and were taught to be gentle. 
Bella respects the boys too, and does not push their buttons like she at times
does with Chanel, Chanel is a big push over and lets Bella climb all over her
and do all kinds of crazy things, lol, I think she's just so happy to have a tiny
playmate anything goes. And yes Bella eats raw, she loves it and has learned
"Food" and whenever I say it she comes running with her tail wagging and
spins in circles from happiness, which is so great to see considering I had
such a tough time getting her to eat before. There are still occasional
moments that she'll refuse a meal or will act afraid of her food all of a sudden,
but it is less and less often, she is really improving. And she really loves the
outdoors, believe it or not she can now keep up with the boys on their walks!
She's a real trooper, her body has changed drastically imo, she is strong! She
has changed so much that some days I forget about the challenges she faced
before, it's great.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiffany, I'm sure you've seen these "before" pictures of Bella's first week at my
home, but I just looked at it again for comparison, and I'm so happy for my baby
girl, she's so much healthier. I hope she keeps it up. 


Before









After almost 3 months


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lookie a that lil fat butt! haha. I mean that in a nice way. I have a response for you my friend, but I am falling asleep as I type. I'll write ya tomorrow. Night and sweet dreams. kisses to the girls and rocky and benji.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet dreams! I'm off too, need rest now...very very tired.

Love ya, goodnight! :love2:


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooo LS! Bella looks so good. What a BIG difference!  
Lacey's becoming a chunky monkey now on Acana. Her coat's gotten all fluffy and soooo soft, too. Of course, with her being unable to play/exercise for the next 7 weeks or so and being stuck in strict confinement, she's getting even chubbier. It's only been a week so far in her leg recovery and I know she's getting rather 'rotund' -sigh-


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> Ooo LS! Bella looks so good. What a BIG difference!
> Lacey's becoming a chunky monkey now on Acana. Her coat's gotten all fluffy and soooo soft, too. Of course, with her being unable to play/exercise for the next 7 weeks or so and being stuck in strict confinement, she's getting even chubbier. It's only been a week so far in her leg recovery and I know she's getting rather 'rotund' -sigh-


Nicole!!! 

I'm suuuuper sorry, I'm really tired, so perhaps I should know this but can't
remember...but what happened to my pwetty wittle Lacey??? I must have 
missed it. Is she ok? As for Acana, it's pretty rich, try feeding less if you
are really concerned. From what I remember Lacey was always very thin,
and you couldn't get any weight on her, so perhaps a little meat on her
bones is good? If you think she's beyond a healthy body weight, then
just cut down her food.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Nicole!!!
> 
> I'm suuuuper sorry, I'm really tired, so perhaps I should know this but can't
> remember...but what happened to my pwetty wittle Lacey??? I must have
> ...


You must have missed it. She wanted to go for a car ride on the 4th, so I took her to get a bath at my workplace. Her favorite groomer was working, so she was thrilled to see her, and the groomer was super happy to give her a bath for me. I drove across the street to another store to run an errand, pulled into a parking space, and got a phone call. 

Lacey broke her leg in the tub. Her poor groomer is so traumatized. There's a grate in the sink so dogs don't slip and such. Lacey had tried to wiggle away from the noose that keeps doggies from moving in the tub as the groomer was trying to put it on her. She stepped off the grate into the metal of the sink and that's how her leg broke. The height of the step down is less than 3 inches...  That's my Lacey for you!

She broke her radius and ulna and required surgery to put a t-plate and screws in. She is in a splint and bandage right now. She needs bandage changes every week for 2 weeks, then she will be put in a soft bandage for another week or two. She will then have follow-up xrays done after 7-8 weeks of healing time. There is a strong possibility she will need a second surgery to remove the plate, as the vet is concerned it may slip and/or cause problems in her leg later. Her bones are so tiny that the smallest plate made is actually slightly too large for her. Figures, right?!

As for her food, she's already eating half the recommended daily amount, and she gets no snacks/treats. All she has is her bully stick. I feel awful for her because she's used to playing with her kitten 24 hours a day and she can't go near her for at least 8 weeks. (and the kitten is DRIVING ME CRAZY because she can't play with Lacey)

Phew. Long story. Sorry!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness, poor Lacey! Wow! :sad5:
Sounds like you are on the ball, taking great care of her. 
You are handling it well, and she is a young spunky chick 
I'm sure she'll recover quickly. Lots of get well wishes and
gentle cuddles to her from our pack! Poor pumpkin. Thanks
for sharing the story with me, I'm sorry you have to go
through all that. Lacey is in good hands, lucky girl. Hugs.

As for your kitty, try this(unless you have one), I love this
type of cat toy, it requires very little effort from you, but
it really gets them going and tires them out. Best cat toy
ever! I have the Kong ones, super durable and well made.
Over here they are sold in most pet stores. A real life saver
for a bored kitty.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I just had a thought ..... first Kodak, then K-Mart, Enron, the list goes on .... soon we'll be able to add Puppia to that list if LS is going to forsake them for another brand.

P'raps I'll hold off buying any more until they have their bankruptcy sale.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

glad to see i am not the only person still awake, but ten again its probably midday or evening where you are Aussie


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

my buddy belt arrived today and I'm also in love *_*
I wish I never bought anything else previously as with the puppia he pulls his leg over the neck (I don't know if this will change once he gets bigger and it becomes a tighter fit - I hope so! )

but at £28 for just a size 1 buddy belt, it is expensive! but needed something secure asap for puppy classes, hopefully I'll get bit of use out of it before he grows out of it! But other than the price, it is gorgeous, secure and small enough! so don't think I'll be using any other brand in future.

Def recommend.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

She is such a beautiful dog. The difference is vividly clear in those photos. I wish I could play with her. I'd love that. I can't help but giggle when you say she climbs all over Chanel and Chanel just takes it. It's amazing that large dogs know when there's a baby around and to be gentle! It's the sweetest thing to see! I am sure she's overcome many obstacles! With such a great mom and poppa how could she not have confidence? Reading about Bella and her progress is something I could do for days. She's so beautiful and so strong.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice to see Bella again. My favorite harness is still from Wal-Mart. It's UGLY but works well.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You know I have seen them around but had no actual testimonials!! Thank you; they look like they'd be a great fit with Mia Zofia. She's tiny and awkward shaped so I can't have her harnesses be too bulky! Bella is a lovely model; good to see her! =D


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

heartagram, can I ask where you brought the 'Buddy Belt'? did you buy a lead too? 
You like the lead? 

We are tempted to get them for our crew - Will have to read about sizing etc


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heartagram said:


> my buddy belt arrived today and I'm also in love *_*
> I wish I never bought anything else previously as with the puppia he pulls his leg over the neck (I don't know if this will change once he gets bigger and it becomes a tighter fit - I hope so! )
> 
> but at £28 for just a size 1 buddy belt, it is expensive! but needed something secure asap for puppy classes, hopefully I'll get bit of use out of it before he grows out of it! But other than the price, it is gorgeous, secure and small enough! so don't think I'll be using any other brand in future.
> ...


All 3 of mine have buddy belts too and they are the best! I haven't even touched their puppia, Susan lanci, or juicy couture harnesses since I got my buddy belts! Ur puppy is so adorable!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh no...I did it...I cheated on Puppia!!! :tongue9:
> 
> I know, I know, how dare I??? After so many wonderful years! :sad3:
> 
> ...


I knew you would love them!! I have never loved a harness so much in my life! And Bella looks adorable. I need to put all of my other 100 harnesses for sale now bc nothing else compares!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh we've all missed her equal second (with Chanel) as we have you.
> 
> There's another gal here with a tribe of 3 who's been extolling the virtues of these beauteous things. If only I could afford x 4. I'm surprised you didn't get the a la naturale leather, or is that next on the list  Being a horse gal, that's the model I'd have to have.


I think that was me! Lolololol


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Cream Chi's said:


> heartagram, can I ask where you brought the 'Buddy Belt'? did you buy a lead too?
> You like the lead?
> 
> We are tempted to get them for our crew - Will have to read about sizing etc


I bought mine from notforpussys.com lol
Not For Pussys Dog Store - Search Results for "buddy belt"

Only place I found in the uk but there may be others( but I didn't see any)I found it through the official buddy website and was the only one mentioned for UK.

The lead is from Pets at home, I could do with a thinner one with a smaller and lighter clip tbh as it sometimes get stuck, but its generally a nice lead imo.
The buddy belt leads are like £30 O_O!

I certainly recommend them though, get one !! I doubt you will regret it, the only downside I can see really is the price as they go up the bigger size you get.
I've got size 1 atm and it is seriously teeny not sure how they justify the price but it is gorgeous and fits Noah perfectly, I don't think theres many other harnesses you can get that fit so well for such small dogs especially as puppies.




Zorana1125 said:


> All 3 of mine have buddy belts too and they are the best! I haven't even touched their puppia, Susan lanci, or juicy couture harnesses since I got my buddy belts! Ur puppy is so adorable!


Thankyou Zorana! It's actually Leo that inspired me to get one haha.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thankyou Zorana! It's actually Leo that inspired me to get one haha.[/QUOTE]

Omg how funny!! So glad you love it! Post more pics of ur man so I can admire him, he's growing up to be such a handsome little thing!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for your sweet words girls. 

Cream Chi's, the link posted above is the only online UK store that sells BBs.
As for folks from US, the best place for BBs is Ebay, there is a fabulous
seller there, here is a link...

http://stores.ebay.ca/Wet-Nose-Kout...20512942&_sid=587343467&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Fast shipping, great service.


If anyone needs help with sizing, simply measure your pup's girth and consult
the size chart, it is VERY accurate, unlike my old time favorite Puppia. Buddy
Belts harnesses fit true to size.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

LS! I am so glad to see you back! I missed you and your pups. Bella is looking really good,


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you for your sweet words girls.
> 
> Cream Chi's, the link posted above is the only online UK store that sells BBs.
> As for folks from US, the best place for BBs is Ebay, there is a fabulous
> ...


I'd like to add that I bought mine from an online boutique called Poochie and Catana, if u sign up for their emails, they send out 25% off pretty regularly (holidays) and always offer free shipping over $50. I got all 3 of my buddy belts for like $105, which is a steal.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Stoppppppppppp - yesterday I didn't think I needed anything for the chis - totally happy, ordered a few bits and pieces from Elaina for the winter, got 3 months supply of Ziwipeak delivered....happy out!!!

But then I read this thread....darn.....I now neeeeed two Buddy Belts


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> LS! I am so glad to see you back! I missed you and your pups. Bella is looking really good,



I missed you too. I'm sorry I disappear like that time to time, with this darn
illness one day I'm managing step by step, the next I physically can't move.
You know I'm not into any "social networking" stuff, I'm very old school, but
this forum I just love, I met such sweet girls here, made good friends. I like
the atmosphere and miss it when I'm too ill to stop by. I hope you and yours
are all well. Bella is doing great, I think that picture makes her look a little
fuller than she is, she's very slim yet fit, a strong girl, I'm happy for her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'd like to add that I bought mine from an online boutique called Poochie and Catana, if u sign up for their emails, they send out 25% off pretty regularly (holidays) and always offer free shipping over $50. I got all 3 of my buddy belts for like $105, which is a steal.


Ohh sounds nice. The seller I posted has coupons and deals as well. 
I'm in love with her, very pleasant to deal with.

What sizes do your bunch wear?





Aquarius said:


> Stoppppppppppp - yesterday I didn't think I needed anything for the chis - totally happy, ordered a few bits and pieces from Elaina for the winter, got 3 months supply of Ziwipeak delivered....happy out!!!
> 
> But then I read this thread....darn.....I now neeeeed two Buddy Belts



Oh noooo I'm sorry!  You know the worst thing? Once you buy ONE Buddy
Belt, you CAN NOT stop! They really are great. I'm so very picky, I value
quality, and this is good quality. In reality one harness should last the life 
of a dog, it's that well made, but hey how can anyone stop at just ONE?!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I know, it is really hard for me to get on the computer sometimes too, my head just pounds like crazy, and my shoulder starts spasming like there is no tomorrow. I am glad you are well today.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> I know, it is really hard for me to get on the computer sometimes too, my head just pounds like crazy, and my shoulder starts spasming like there is no tomorrow. I am glad you are well today.



Aww I hate hearing about your booboos. 

I hope you get some relief soon. Pain really does affect our quality of life, even 
if we try really hard to block it out. But things can always be worse, so even
though I don't love my situation, I make the best of it, as I'm sure you do too.

Well wishes for you! ...and HUGS! (gentle ones)


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Ohh sounds nice. The seller I posted has coupons and deals as well.
> I'm in love with her, very pleasant to deal with.
> 
> What sizes do your bunch wear?
> ...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LS, what size did u get ur babies? I didn't read all the posts, sorry if u already added that somewhere else.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I've seen them on the British site - are they all that soft leather you talk of - I can't seem to see any description of what they are made of on the site?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> LS, what size did u get ur babies? I didn't read all the posts, sorry if u already added that somewhere else.




It's ok, I haven't read many posts either, I'm feeling very "out of it", hard to
concentrate. I actually haven't mentioned Bella's BB size anywhere yet, so
you didn't miss it. She is 2 pounds and 7 oz, she fits into the size 1 BB on the
last/largest hole, and she fits into a size 2 BB on the smallest setting...so I
decided to go with size 2 since winter is coming and she'll be wearing her
harnesses on top of her sweaters, jackets, etc. 

As for Chanel, she's a Puppia girl. And my boys have special hound collars.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aquarius said:


> I've seen them on the British site - are they all that soft leather you talk of - I can't seem to see any description of what they are made of on the site?



Jane, they are all made of leather, some collections are softer. The softest I
believe is the Luxury collection, the least soft is the Classic collection. 

See on this page, at the end of each harness name it says "Special" or "Classic",
etc, these are the collection names. "Fancy" and "Luxury" are the softest two
out of the 5 collections.
Not For Pussys Dog Store - Search Results for "buddy belts"


You can see all of the collections here...
Buddy Belts » Special Collection


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Brilliant - thanks for that LS, I really didn't have a clue , will see if the British site has those collections.

Have I said welcome back yet? It's been busy on here since you came back - lol - so maybe not  Great to see you posting and glad you are feeling up to it - distraction can be a great help with pain.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aquarius said:


> Brilliant - thanks for that LS, I really didn't have a clue , will see if the British site has those collections.
> 
> Have I said welcome back yet? It's been busy on here since you came back - lol - so maybe not  Great to see you posting and glad you are feeling up to it - distraction can be a great help with pain.



The Luxury and Fancy collections are pricier, but are SUPER soft. The Classic
and Special are the regular leather that we often see in dog collars, but it does
become very soft with time. I'd say if you have tinies with bald tender armpits
then go for the softer collections, but if your pups are "normal" haha then the
Classic and Special are just fine. At the end of the day they are all great, but
if you want to be picky you can.  If that site does not carry the softer
collections you can choose what you like on the official Buddy Belt site and
then e-mail the British site and ask if they can order that model for you, many
times sellers are very helpful, so it doesn't hurt to ask.


And thank you for the warm welcome, and for my birthday wishes, you are
very sweet, I'm glad you are back as well. I like you.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks LS 

I have two very full coated long hair chis - so I'm sure they will be fine, I must go and choose and hopefully post pics of two very happy pups!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've wanted one since I saw one on the lovely Leo and beautiful Bell looks just as good in hers! Im waiting until Mylo is slightly bigger and then hopefully with the adjustable top it will fit him into adulthood. I do hope you're feeling as better as you can be. We've really missed you and your gorgeous girls round here.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

heartagram said:


> I bought mine from notforpussys.com lol
> Not For Pussys Dog Store - Search Results for "buddy belt"
> 
> Only place I found in the uk but there may be others( but I didn't see any)I found it through the official buddy website and was the only one mentioned for UK.
> ...


Thanks for the info, hehe you said get one!! I NEED 6  

Going to measure my crew and order some to try  

( I like well made leather leads - know a site that makes nice ones - expensive but well worth it) 

Thanks again Sara :coolwink:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Back! You were missed! They look great!


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you know if they ship to UK?
I am really struggling with harnesses as Chico is only 1.2kg (2lb or so) and he currently has a cat one......


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Chico Time said:


> Do you know if they ship to UK?
> I am really struggling with harnesses as Chico is only 1.2kg (2lb or so) and he currently has a cat one......


Notforpussys.com is a UK stockist  I just ordered a classic one in black for Zeus...wish I'de known the luxury were softer :/ just thought it was a colour/pattern difference...hopefully he'll be fine with it if not I'll have to get some liners


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> Notforpussys.com is a UK stockist  I just ordered a classic one in black for Zeus...wish I'de known the luxury were softer :/ just thought it was a colour/pattern difference...hopefully he'll be fine with it if not I'll have to get some liners


Noah is pratically bald on his belly / inside legs and haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Your Funny LS..


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Noah is pratically bald on his belly / inside legs and haven't had any problems so far.


Oooh good  Thanks for letting me know  Zeus does have some fur but I fear it has been rubbed away by his current harness.

I have a feeling he'll prefer this one MUCH more  -Hubby is excited he'll be getting a 'manly' harness too LOL!! x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Your Funny LS..



Glad I could be of service. :clown:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

CheyMUA said:


> Oooh good  Thanks for letting me know  Zeus does have some fur but I fear it has been rubbed away by his current harness.
> 
> I have a feeling he'll prefer this one MUCH more  -Hubby is excited he'll be getting a 'manly' harness too LOL!! x




They are all soft, I'm just glad I went for the softer version for Bella since her
armpits are literally paper thin, and she does walk a lot in her harness. I'm
considering getting these for the rest of my crew, in their case any style will
be just fine. These harnesses are so well made, I'm sure you'll love them and
will want mooooore!  If only the price wasn't so high, it literally hurts to buy
one, ouch!


----------

